# Disable Flash Cookies



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/546/4c68e546.html

Another way websites track you as you surf the net


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Already been posted some time back. 

Here's the FF plugin to kill them: Better Privacy


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Never hurts to remind newbies that visit the forum. Thanks John.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Correct, I was shocked to hear about these the first time. I loaded up that plugin and use if faithfully.


----------

